# perch setup?



## MDisbrow (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm not really keen on perching, but I'll fish for what's biting. The rest of the family loves it. Alot less work and alot more fish. So I'm looking into picking up a pair of rods/reels for perching. 

I'm curious to see what people like for their perch rigs. rod length/action. spinning or casting reels, line, etc.

thanks in advance.


----------



## jayb (May 25, 2006)

6 or 6 1/2 ft medium to medium light action, spinning reel, 6 or 8 Lb test line so that you can sling a 1 oz sinker without snapping the line.(and so that the stray walleye or two ends up in the boat and the sheephead don't break your rig off), low stretch line or spiderwire or flourocarbon so that you can feel the hits in 40 ft of water.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

My favorite perch rod is a 5 1/2 ft ultra light rod and reel with 4 lb test mono.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

spinning reel with a sensitive tip and a 4-6 lb test.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Braid will out fish mono every time IMO.

I use 3/8 Fireline.


----------



## MDisbrow (Jul 14, 2006)

Any reason why you'd choose spinning over like a baitcast/trigger setup?

and yea. I don't do mono anymore. No real reason on Lake Erie as far as I can tell. Power Pro & Fireline on everything. Mono only gets used for leaders in my book.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I prefer a 4'-6" to 5 ft very soft total flex ultra light with a size 1500 or 2000 Diawa spinning reel loaded with 6 pound test Power-Pro. The really large perch are know to be a notorious light bite. The really soft rod will allow them to bite and not unload the bait due to resistance. A 10" perch on this setup feels great and a 13" Fish Ohio is a real good fight. I attach 8 or 10 pound flurocarbon leader to the P-P to take the abuse of the Zebra mussels as you will be fishing the bottom for the jumbo perch.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

5' 9" Ugly Stick Lite (cork handle) with a Shimano Stradic 2000, spooled with 6# Fireline.

I always use the standard spreader with a 3/4 oz lead sinker molded into the top, and a pair of gold hooks.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

5' 6" meduim lite, spinning tackle with 6lb test line...


----------



## MDisbrow (Jul 14, 2006)

My grandfather is trying to find a really sensitive rod for perch. Anyone have any suggestions? He has trouble feeling them at times. mostly when there's a bit of wave action going on, or lots of boat wake coming through. all the bouncing around.

Is there like a general rule, like spinning setups are more or less sensitive than casting? I'm not really sure what to be looking for. Light action? Ultra Light? but then what about the fact that you're using a 3/4 oz spreader. I guess I'm afraid of the rod feeling overloaded with the weight and losing sensitivity. and you do tend to get into some sheephead and the occasional walleye... 

Anyone able to even link me to some stuff on Cabelas or Bass Pro? I think he'd prefer a casting/trigger type setup. Unless someone can convince me that he'll feel more with a spinning rod/reel.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I think spinning is more sensitive then casting but thats just my opinion. I think an ugly stick would be the best bet for your grandfather. I havent used one in about a year, but I know they sure do get the job done. Hope that helps.


----------



## Silver Streak (Sep 1, 2006)

Check out:
CABELA'S GUIDE REEL/CLASSIC IM6 ROD SPINNING COMBO CLASS501 
Item number: OG - 120746 
On sale for $40, string it with the power pro and bites will feel like bricks hitting your bait.


----------

